

How to recover from a start-up failure? - imasr

I'd love some suggestions. I'm still having dificulties to let it go, but all the signs are there.
======
gigamon
I recently wrote up my own experience on how to recover from a startup
failure.

<http://www.lovemytool.com/blog/2007/10/riding-a-bike.html>

Hope it helps. If there is any other way I can help, please comment. Good
luck.

\--Denny--

Denny K Miu

~~~
imasr
Denny,

That was beautiful! Thank's a lot. Despite what's said everywhere, I think I'm
too old to do anything else, so I'll give it another try (and another,
and...:)

Rafael

~~~
gigamon
Rafael:

Good luck. It helps to know that none of us is alone in our struggle.

\--Denny--

------
optimal
I suggest that if it's at all possible, try to recycle or preserve the work
you've already done so you might derive some value from it.

For example, if it's a web site/application/service, can you maintain it in a
minimal and economical way, such as moving to shared hosting from more
expensive options? In this case you may find that traffic grows as more users
find the site, or you may come up with some new ideas after taking a break,
etc. Perhaps you can scale back or put a new twist on your original concept.

At minimum it could be a portfolio site or demo app when seeking out client
work to pay the bills.

Of course this all depends on the nature of the failure and your particular
circumstances.

I haven't burned many bridges in life, but I do regret some I've allowed to
rot and fall away.

------
skmurphy
I agree with optimal's comment: Don't throw any files away for at least six
months. Let your emotions cool down, there may be quite a bit that can be
salvaged or recycled. Write up a personal list of lessons learned, so that you
can translate your mental "if only" to "next time." Review the list every few
months as you gain more perspective and revise it. Try and stay friendly with
everyone involved, even if they are blaming you for the moment. With time and
some perspective you may reach some different conclusions about what really
happened (and what you will do differently next time). There is a quote by
Eric Hoffer I find useful:

Our Achievements Speak For Themselves.

What we have to keep track of are our failures, discouragements, and doubts.
We tend to forget the past difficulties, the many false starts, and the
painful groping. We see our past achievements as the end result of a clean
forward thrust, and our present difficulties as signs of failure and decay.

------
shayan
learn from it...

but I can tell you when you do let it go and move on, you will feel a lot
better about yourself, and the whole experience, you will realize how much you
have learned. You should also realize that nothing is more valuable than your
time, so the sooner you can let it go the more time you have wasted on it, and
the less of a failure it will be.

Mark Cuban said it once, that you only have to be right in your life once and
thats it, it is irrelevant how many times you have failed before it. I have
taken this to heart and think of it everyday.

so get out there and try again (and again and again if needed..) you'll get it
right one day, and thats all the assurance that you need

